# Best convertible car seat for air travel?



## Beauchamp (Jan 12, 2009)

We have a Britax Boulevard for DD, who at 6 1/2 months is 19 lbs, 28 inches. We don't use her Graco Snugride anymore because she *hates* it (and is about to outgrow it), but it's what we have always used for plane travel thus far. We don't want to lug the Britax because it's huge, heavy, cumbersome, etc.

We need a convertible car seat (that could also be in our second car at home) that is narrow enough for small planes and very safe. There are so many reviews out there and I am







trying to find recommendations. Any help, please? We're traveling quite a few times in the next few months via plane and rental car.


----------



## AndrewsMother (Jul 30, 2007)

My DS has a Boulevard, and we use this while traveling. I can wheel him through the seat through the airport. Before DH could walk or follow me, I carried him on my back in the Ergo while I carried the seat from the plane door to our seat. The Boulevard is too wide to fit down the aisles.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

A seat like the scenera or avenue are great for travel (light) and perfectly safe. And cheap to boot. You could also consider a radian, which is heavy, but folds nice and flat for transport and you can wear it like a backpack.


----------



## Beauchamp (Jan 12, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DahliaRW* 
A seat like the scenera or avenue are great for travel (light) and perfectly safe. And cheap to boot. You could also consider a radian, which is heavy, but folds nice and flat for transport and you can wear it like a backpack.

I was looking at Radians. They seem to get a lot of buzz around here, and that's where I started. XT, 80, 65? I think the only diff is the head pads (or whatever they're called) and the infant insert, whereas the 65 is bare bones? DH says they are heavy...do they come with straps to make them like a backpack, or do you buy that separately? Where can I find safety ratings on the Radian?

The Scenera would be much less money, though, although maybe wouldn't last as long, right?


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

The Radian is heavy. The backpack straps are sold separately. The Scenera won't last as long, but I would much rather schlep a Scenera than a Radian. Both the Scenera and Radian pass all the tests they need to pass. Sunshine Kids has crash test data on its website, and it is very reassuring. (Sunshine Kids is the only manufacturer to release all the data. We know it's good, but we don't know how it compares to other seats.)


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Yes, you are right on the radians for the most part. The 65 will last the same amount of time for pretty much every kiddo since the harness heights are the same. So unless you have a chubby kid, the 80lb weight limit won't be needed.

Personally, I'd rather travel with a scenera too. It won't last as long (the radian would get you to booster age), but it's a quarter the price and will last most kids until at least 3 years. At that point you could just buy a ride safer travel vest for travel (which is around $130) and never have to lug a seat through the airport again!


----------



## AndrewsMother (Jul 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Beauchamp* 
I was looking at Radians. They seem to get a lot of buzz around here, and that's where I started. XT, 80, 65? I think the only diff is the head pads (or whatever they're called) and the infant insert, whereas the 65 is bare bones? DH says they are heavy...do they come with straps to make them like a backpack, or do you buy that separately? Where can I find safety ratings on the Radian?

The Scenera would be much less money, though, although maybe wouldn't last as long, right?

The Radian 65 and 80 also attach to the GOGOKidz travelmate cart.


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

We flew with 3 radians and it worked out wonderfully. They are heavy, but the folding and straps make them very easy to carry--significantly less awkward than when we flew with roundabouts. They also work wonderfully with the trays on the airplane; they made our kids the perfect height and distance from the trays. We stowed one seat in the overhead bin because we hadn't purchased an airplane seat for our one-year-old. I'm not sure how the radian would work rear-facing on an airplane; it might not fit well.

Radians can be very difficult to install in some vehicles. Now that I've had lots of practice and know some tricks, it's not as daunting as it used to be. But this is my one, HUGE complaint about the seat.

HTH!

Lex


----------



## marrymeflyfree (Jan 5, 2008)

We use the scenera for traveling...very easy to schlep through the airport...and if we were in a situation where we had to check it, it is cheap enough to be replaced if it were damaged.


----------



## paxye (Mar 31, 2005)

I flew with 3 Radians and it was great. They are heavy, but because they fold I was able to stack them up on a stroller and wheel all three around. I wouldn't have been able to do that with another carseat and it was really easy to install in the plane.

We were also able to rent a full size car when we got there instead of a minivan and have all three carseats in the back seat. I didn't find them hard at all to install in the car we had gotten (PT Cruiser)...


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

I love the Radians, but a good thing to keep in mind is that unless you get a bulkhead seat they don't install rear facing in airplane seats...there isn't enough room!

I'd get the Radian for the car and the Scenera (or even better, a Safety First Avenue) for travel


----------



## snoopy5386 (May 6, 2005)

It depends on what your definition of *best* is. Radians fold for travel, come with straps so you can wear them like a backpack, are low enough that you can actually use the tray table while your child is riding in one (FFing of course) and will last your child a long, long time. But they are heavy, expensive and have fit issues in some cars (could be a problem with rental cars).
Sceneras are light and cheap (easy to replace if it gets damaged), but don't last as long and have RFing install issues (need pool noodles).


----------



## Eclipsepearl (May 20, 2007)

I've flown with both!

I have to admit that I used both ffing because we also had the Sit & Stroll, a very convenient product but outgrown about 6 months earlier due to very low shoulder straps (I think 14"). It's a combined car seat/stroller and as a Jack Of All Trades, does neither that well. For the price; around $200, it was great as a baby gift but I can't recommend it if you don't do a LOT of air travel and/or are having more babies, both of which applied to us. It fit well into airplane seats, could roll down the aisles and it was great to not have to take the stroller as well. It is, IMHO, the "best" seat for airplane travel but not worth the money unless you really are going to use it a lot.

The Radian is super easy to take, only slightly in second place. Instead of the expensive GogoKidz cart, I just use a regular metal luggage cart and secure it with an extra bungee cord. My child could ride in it just as well. The Radian can also be wheeled to the seat, it's narrow enough while the Scenera has to be carried (although it isn't very wide).

I think taking a cut up pool noodle will mean you can rf with the Scenera on board no problem, or just a towel or blanket. The Radian is tall and hard to rf on the plane as has been mentioned.

My dd was in the Scenera till age 3 1/2. That's not as long as the Radian, which she's still using at almost 6 years old (she's slightly above average size). But 3 1/2 years is still a good run for any 40lbs limit seat. You might have another child by then!

While I agree with the pp over the Rider Safe vest, it can't be used on airplanes, so I thought I would mention that. At three years of age, she would be allowed to use only the lap belt, although you may or may not be comfortable with her flying like that. A CARES harness wouldn't be worth it since it only goes to 44lbs.

http://www.kidsflysafe.com/
Watch out for that because I understand that they are working on a model that will go to a higher weight. This might be the case three years from now when she outgrows the Scenera!


----------



## Beauchamp (Jan 12, 2009)

Wow, thanks for all the replies! I have to admit, I am still undecided on which seat is the best for us.














I REALLY appreciate all this detailed help, mamas!!

Dh would be the pack mule for any car seat, since I carry DD in the Ergo through airports, so the weight is not *that* big of a deal. I'll have to double check with him on that, though.









My concerns are that DD is not that great in car seats, and I worry that the Scenera would not be comfy enough. I've read a few "you get what you pay for" reviews about the Scenera which make me iffy about that one. But the price tag is sure nice. Although DD is in the 95th percentile right now, so we may not get much use out of it. From that perspective, we could get a Scenera/Avenue for the next few months of travel, or get a RadianXT for use until DD is 3y/o or so.

I am so bad with decisions.









OH!! Can anyone speak to RF vs FF on a plane? The Radian doesn't RF well unless you're in a bulkhead, right? DD is almost 7 months, i.e. I'd *never* FF her in a car right now, but what about a plane?


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm assuming you mean you'd never *FF* her in a car? A 7mo should be rearfacing on a plane. It's not QUITE as critical as it would be in a car, but it matters. For that reason, I'd go with the Scenera.


----------



## Beauchamp (Jan 12, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickabiddy* 
I'm assuming you mean you'd never *FF* her in a car? A 7mo should be rearfacing on a plane. It's not QUITE as critical as it would be in a car, but it matters. For that reason, I'd go with the Scenera.

yes.







oops...just edited. Tired mama...sorry!


----------



## Beauchamp (Jan 12, 2009)

wait a sec...so the Radian is NOT good for the plane unless it's FF or you're RF in a bulkhead? So then why is it supposedly so good for traveling? Maybe only traveling with an older child, not a baby. Ugh! I was so happy thinking I had found the perfect seat (despite the weight) and now I think the Radian will not work for a 6 mo old LO.
















DH agreed to the Radian, and then I found this out. He said he doesn't want a Scenera because he thinks it's a temporary fix, and wanted me to find a more long term solution. *sigh*


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

It can RF in some planes, but it's not easy.


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Beauchamp* 
wait a sec...so the Radian is NOT good for the plane unless it's FF or you're RF in a bulkhead? So then why is it supposedly so good for traveling? Maybe only traveling with an older child, not a baby. Ugh! I was so happy thinking I had found the perfect seat (despite the weight) and now I think the Radian will not work for a 6 mo old LO.
















DH agreed to the Radian, and then I found this out. He said he doesn't want a Scenera because he thinks it's a temporary fix, and wanted me to find a more long term solution. *sigh*









Many--if not most--people don't purchase airplane seats for their babies, so I think the theory about the radian being travel-friendly is that for babies, you can fold the seat and stow it in the overhead bin (which is much better for your car seat than checking it), and then for older kids, it works very well in airplane seats.

Of course the whole lap baby vs. baby-in-car-seat-on-airplane is its own can of worms. The risk to a lap baby on an airplane is incredibly small (smaller than the risk to a baby in a car seat in the car), but it is greater than the risk to a baby in a car seat on an airplane.

Lex


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

We use the Sit-n-Stroll, which I bought and which is now on it's second baby. It's three years old, never been in an accident, but it is a mother to install in some cars. It's worth it to me because we travel a lot- it's already seen at least ten flights, if not more. Probably close to 15.

That said, regarding schlepping through an airport, my sister used this:

http://www.onestepahead.com/catalog/...tegoryId=86247

with her son and it worked great. It's just nice not to have to transfer a sleeping baby from the Ergo to the carseat right before takeoff, is all.

Considering how planes are likely to stop (they're more jumping up and down when you need the carseat), I was not too concerned about FF with an infant in the plane. Unless you have a bulkhead, it's really hard to install ANYTHING rear-facing without eliminating the other person's ability to recline. Fine on a short flight, a little irritating on a longer one.


----------



## prothyraia (Feb 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EdnaMarie* 
That said, regarding schlepping through an airport, my sister used this:

http://www.onestepahead.com/catalog/...tegoryId=86247

with her son and it worked great.









:
This has been a lifesaver for me (traveling by myself with a two year old and an infant and multiple carry on bags *shudder*). It's still hard to get a bigger seat down the aisle in the plane itself, but the airport piece was easy. As in, able to rrun to catch a connection with one baby strapped to your chest and another in the carseat festooned with all the luggage.


----------



## abharrington (Jun 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maedze* 
I love the Radians, but a good thing to keep in mind is that unless you get a bulkhead seat they don't install rear facing in airplane seats...there isn't enough room!

I'd get the Radian for the car and the Scenera (or even better, a Safety First Avenue) for travel


























even the scenera RF in an airplane seat will prevent the passenger in the next row from reclining. if they do try to recline it will try to push the carseat very upright. the radian will NOT fit RF in a regular airplane seat. maybe bulkhead or first class.

we have radians for our cars and travel with sceneras. its great. they are light weight and easy to install. you COULD put your baby ff in a radian but my kids sleep SOOOO well in those RF sceneras. even dd who at 3 always has her own seat, gets a scenera RF on the plane. she loves it. well worth the $$ IMO.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Beauchamp* 
wait a sec...so the Radian is NOT good for the plane unless it's FF or you're RF in a bulkhead?

right


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

But, you could buy a scenera for travel now for $50 and it'll last you probably until 3 years old, maybe more. Then you could buy a ride safer travel vest for $130 which can be used until 60lbs (for the small) and will last you a good long time. By the time your child outgrows the RSTV small, they can fit in a lbb for travel which is cheap (and you'll probably have one for your car and not have to buy anything extra). So that's a total of about $180 for travel seats. Plus the RSTV will be super easy to haul through the airport.

Or, you could buy one radian, which won't rf on the plane now but will last your child until 5-6 years old and it'll cost you at least $160 if you find a good sale, but most likely closer to 200.

If you want something that's lighter weight but will last a good long time, the safety first complete air isn't much heavier than the scenera, nice tall shell, rf's to 40lbs and ff's to 50lbs. But it is big and awkward like any other convertible.


----------



## Beauchamp (Jan 12, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lexbeach* 
Of course the whole lap baby vs. baby-in-car-seat-on-airplane is its own can of worms. The risk to a lap baby on an airplane is incredibly small (smaller than the risk to a baby in a car seat in the car), but it is greater than the risk to a baby in a car seat on an airplane.

nak for our upcoming trip we did buy her a seat, but can't confirm a bulkhead until 24 hrs out. tell me about it though...can of worms is right!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abharrington* 
even the scenera RF in an airplane seat will prevent the passenger in the next row from reclining. if they do try to recline it will try to push the carseat very upright. the radian will NOT fit RF in a regular airplane seat. maybe bulkhead or first class.

...you COULD put your baby ff in a radian but my kids sleep SOOOO well in those RF sceneras.

aw geez. I suppose a Scenera is our best bet then. Good to know about the sleep/comfort. I am worried about the Scenera being "bare bones" with so little padding, since DD is a car seat hater.


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

Another option would be the combi coccoro. It's priced more like the radian, and won't last nearly as long, but is lightweight (11 lbs.), very narrow and supposedly takes up the least amount of room front-to-back of any rear-facing convertible. Also very padded and gets good reviews re: harness adjustability, etc. This would be a good choice especially if you're planning to have another baby who could get more use out of it (since it will likely be outgrown RF by 2 years, and FF by 2.5 or 3), and if traveling is a frequent happening for you guys.

HTH!

Lex


----------



## SallyN (Feb 5, 2008)

We use the GoGoKidz wheel attachments. Two kids. A boulevard (for the rear-facing infant) and a frontier (for the toddler.)

While having DH be the car seat pack mule may work now... down the line when/if you have more luggage, or more kids... being able to wheel the carseat is super handy. (also, good for when toddler refuses to be worn, but you don't have a free hand (or time) for them to walk (ie: crowded airport)... they can be strapped into the carseat and wheeled along.


----------



## natashaccat (Apr 4, 2003)

Radian is HEAVY, and while it does fold, it's not easy to do w/you hands full of a gazillion different things. I've vote for the cosco seat or a seat the will work with the gogo kids roller thing.


----------



## Eclipsepearl (May 20, 2007)

Both the Radian and the Scenera fit on the GogoKidz thing but both also can go on a metal "wire" luggage cart. If you can borrow a Gogokidz, go for it but for the price, it's better to use the luggage cart. The Radian is not that heavy to pull and fits down the aisle, so no need to pick it up. Well, only when you go to install it...

Also, use a backpack so that you don't have your hands full of a gazillion things.


----------

